# Frequenzumrichter überdimensioniert



## oliversps (26 November 2021)

Frequenzumrichter KEB F5 (20F5E1H-340F) 37kw (Ausgang 400v 70A)
Ventilatormotor VEM 18,5kw (400v 32,5A)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich soll für einen Kunden, einen 18,5kw Ventilatormotor (zur Späne Absaugung) an einen Frequenzumrichter anschließen, mit dem Ziel Stromkosten zu sparen.
Jetzt möchte der Kunde, dass ich einen alten 37kw Frequenzumrichter einbaue der ca. doppelt so viel Strom ausgeben kann, als der Ventilatormotor benötigt, weil er den Umrichter in seinem Ersatzteillager liegen hat und sich so die Neuanschaffungskosten sparen möchte.

*Meine Frage:*
Wenn man einen *Umrichter doppelt so groß* (oder noch größer) auslegt als der zu betreibende Motor, wie (extrem) wirkt sich das auf den Stromverbrauch Eingangsseitig aus? Meiner Meinung nach gehört hier ein 22kw Frequenzumrichter angeschlossen. Mit Stromkosten sparen hätte die 37kw Variante doch nichts zu tun oder? Ich benötige von euch quasi eine technische Begründung, *warum* er *auf* den *großen alten Umrichter verzichten* sollte, *wenn* er *Stromkosten sparen* möchte.


Randbemerkung: Der Umrichter dient auch dazu, bei Absaugung von 5 Maschinen auf 50hz zu laufen, bei 4 Maschinen auf 45hz, bei 3 Maschinen 40hz, bei 2 bis 1 Maschinen auf 35hz. um zusätzlich Energieeffizienter ab zu saugen.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.
LG Olli


----------



## Milli2319 (26 November 2021)

Das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten, hängt ja eigentlich davon ab wieviel Energie der Umrichter selbst zum Betrieb benötigt, bzw. von den thermischen Verlusten. Dazu müsste man die beiden Umrichter vergleichen.

Rein vom Gefühl her würde ich mal sagen da ist kein allzu großer Unterschied - Sofern beide Umrichter halbwegs auf dem gleichen Stand der Technik sind. Der Trick beim Energiesparen mittels Umrichter wäre ja der, die Drehzahl zu reduzieren wenn die Leistung der Absaugung momentan nicht benötigt wird, also klassischer Taktbetrieb. Inwieweit das bei der Anlage in Frage kommt, weiß ich natürlich nicht.

LG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 November 2021)

oliversps schrieb:


> ... wie (extrem) wirkt sich das auf den Stromverbrauch Eingangsseitig aus? ...


Was glaubst du, wo der Eingangsstrom wohl hinfließt?
Der "Eigenverbrauch" eines 22kW und 37kW sollte sich nicht maßgeblich unterscheiden und fällt auch ohnehin kaum ins Gewicht.


----------



## oliversps (26 November 2021)

Alles klärchen, vielen Dank für die schnelle Auskunft!


----------



## zako (26 November 2021)

falls bei 5 Maschinen diese mit 50Hz laufen sollen, dann wäre der Betrieb der Motoren direkt am Netz wieder am effizientesten  
(vorausgesetzt, diese sind für Netzbetrieb zugelassen)
PS.: Bei großen Motoren macht man sowas auch und verwendet Umrichter als "Anfahrumrichter" (Stichwörter: Bypass, Synchronisieren, ...), falls dieser das kann. Aber die bist ja leistungsmäßig nicht so weit oben.


----------



## Plan_B (26 November 2021)

oliversps schrieb:


> Randbemerkung: Der Umrichter dient auch dazu, bei Absaugung von 5 Maschinen auf 50hz zu laufen, bei 4 Maschinen auf 45hz, bei 3 Maschinen 40hz, bei 2 bis 1 Maschinen auf 35hz. um zusätzlich Energieeffizienter ab zu saugen.


Das dürfte der Standard-Energieeinsparungsfall sein. Ergibt vor allem (nur) Sinn, wenn die Absaugöffnungen an den nicht aktiven Maschinen verschlossen sind.
Du solltest prüfen, ob der Umrichter sich für einen 18,5kW Motor überhaupt parametrieren lässt. Wenn ja, dann spricht nix dagegen. Die Eigenverluste im Leistungsteil sollten durch die Überdimensionierung sogar geringfügig kleiner ausfallen. Wobei die insgesamt heutzutage nicht mehr groß sind. Größenordnung Eigenverluste bei Nennlast: 2...3%

Um noch mehr pro Betreiber zu argumentieren:


			https://www.keb.de/index.php?eID=tx_securedownloads&u=0&file=/fileadmin/media/Datasheets/dr/ds_dr_ee-20f5a1h340f_de.pdf&t=1638034553&hash=8dea69502240d90a0036b9406c9df8abc0506f4a


----------



## ducati (26 November 2021)

oliversps schrieb:


> Ventilatormotor VEM


Wie alt ist der Motor denn? Ist der für FU-Betrieb freigegeben?


----------



## Plan_B (26 November 2021)

Dafür gibt es notfalls Filter


----------



## Holzmichl (26 November 2021)

Wie werden die unterschiedlichen Frequenzen angesteuert?
Normalerweise macht man die Drehzahlregelung an einer Späneabsaugung mittels Differenzdruck und mit Klappen in den einzelnen Absaugsträngen. Spezielle Differenzdrucksensorik gibt es von mehreren Anbietern. Z.B. https://www.drucksensorik.org/dmu2-0-2000-pa.html
Vielleicht kann der gewünschte FU mit eingebautem PID-Regler auf den Soll-Unterdruck regeln?
Bitte ebenfalls darauf hinweisen, dass die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Rohr mit dem größten Querschnitt (=direkt vor dem Ventilator) nicht zu weit absinken darf, damit keine Späne in der Rohrleitung liegen bleiben.


----------



## christophamdell (26 Dezember 2021)

Hat sich in der Sache mal jemand mit dem Ventilator Hersteller unterhalten? Laufrad Ventilatoren haben eine Leistungskurve und sind auf eine Festfrequenz ausgelegt. Die Herstellen geben hier ein Fenster von +- 5% Drehzahlverstellung als unbedenklich an. Kommt man aus diesem Fenster heraus, kann es durchaus sein, dass mit 1 Schlag keine Leistung und Ausgangspressung mehr da ist da die Kurven meist schlagartig abreißen. Fördert man nun die Späne weiter in ein Silo oä. kanns 1 zu Stopfern im Leitungssystem kommen, oder aber auch zu Rissen in der Laufradscheibe.
Dies nur als Hinweis


----------

